# Know Your Temps : The Next Season



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Ok, so lots of people have been asking when the new KYT season would start.  I'm going to start it at the end of this month.  So for anyone wanting a slot in the new season sign up here!  I have a list of people from last season who were too late to sign up and wanted in this season.  These guys will be going first, as they've been patiently (-ish for some! lol) waiting for their turn.  So if you'd like a session in the GBAtemp spotlight then here's your chance.  If you're already had a session and want another then feel free, the more the merrier!  Remember though, *you can only sign up if you have 20% or below warns*.

For those already on the list can you just confirm that you're still interested!  If I've forgotten someone then just make a post in here that you want adding to the list.

For new users who haven't yet seen a KYT session here's some info about it! http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Know_Your_Temps *Cheers TJ, forgot about that!)

List of KYT sessions
-----------------------
blueskies
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Mei-o
Arctic
Guild McCommunist
ifish
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
basher11
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
Sonicslasher
mrfatso
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Ireland 1
Spikey
lolzed
Prowler485
Toni Plutonij
Domination
Minox_IX (Will move you to the end of the list when I create the first thread mate!)
Gore
pitman
LeLouchVII
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Overlord Nadrian
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
#5661
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero (useurcamera)
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
beegee7730
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Law
Scott-105
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux
Sora1234


----------



## Jakob95 (May 6, 2010)

Me.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 6, 2010)

Im in!


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

Well this is some pretty damn good news and the cat boy is still willing for my turn


----------



## basher11 (May 6, 2010)

im interested.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)

Me!
I PM'd you but I want to make sure.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 6, 2010)

I'll give it a go again


----------



## Orc (May 6, 2010)

Hi! I'm Orc.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 6, 2010)

I'm up for it (again)


----------



## mrfatso (May 6, 2010)

I like to give that a shot and enjoy the waffles questions being thrown in my face this time round, instead of me enquiring about their waffles/pancake preference


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 6, 2010)

Sign me up!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'm up for another round too! 
Thank you for organizing this Mr. NewlyPromotedMod :] 

P.S. Congrats.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 6, 2010)

hmmmm. I want but I think I'll wait and let someone else have a turn.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I'm up for another round too!
> Thank you for organizing this Mr. NewlyPromotedMod :]
> 
> P.S. Congrats.
> ...



Go on, you know you want to!


----------



## Krestent (May 6, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 6, 2010)

My one is getting a little outdated.
sign me up


----------



## BoxShot (May 6, 2010)

Should I? Eh sign me up and I'll take a shot. 



Spoiler



Be warned I'm a bit boring


----------



## dinofan01 (May 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the peer pressure!!! Haha Alright count me in! How can I say no?


----------



## Maz7006 (May 6, 2010)

MEEEEEEEEEEE please.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2010)

I would like to do a session.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 6, 2010)

Sweet. I was wondering when it would start again and I am happy that I am second on the list.

EDIT: Thought I would say that if you are unable to do them for a period of time, I am happy to help out again.


----------



## Spikey (May 6, 2010)

I wasn't in last season's, so count me in for this one. It's been a while.


----------



## lolzed (May 6, 2010)

I got nothing to do so I can give it a go


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 6, 2010)

Up for it, as always!


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

Me!

So that i can charm the newbies with my ultradynamic personality and leadership qualities.


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2010)

I'm up for it, but do put me at the end of the list.


----------



## Gore (May 6, 2010)

I want


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

Cheers folks!  Everyone added up to Gore.  Looks like it's gonna be a top season.


----------



## pitman (May 6, 2010)

I would like to give it a go.


----------



## Beats (May 6, 2010)

I would like to.


----------



## JackDeeEss (May 6, 2010)

If i can get round to it, I'll do it.


----------



## luke_c (May 6, 2010)

Count me in again


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

I may decide to give it a try.

Don't expect me to be any less dull.


----------



## emigre (May 6, 2010)

This sounds like a laugh.

I'll sign up for this!


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 6, 2010)

I would like to do it. Count me in.


----------



## playallday (May 6, 2010)

Haha, sorry for bugging you about KYT's, I thought maybe you weren't going to do it anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats on becoming a moderators, I know you'll do a great job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still in.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

I only had one last season, but I don't care, I want another one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM me a couple of weeks in advance so I can make sure to have some free time then


----------



## tj_cool (May 6, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Congrats on becoming a moderators, I know you'll do a great job.


Yeah, he'll be able to lock his own topics now


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, I'm gonna report them to add extra work to everyone else!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 6, 2010)

6 on the list and 0% warn. Feelin' good!

No cutting in line!

A great list this season, looking forward to asking (and receiving) questions.


----------



## Slyakin (May 6, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> So, what's this shit all about?


It's when people ask questions to a specified member. Hmm... Can I give it a go? I'd gladly do it. Just PM me like a week in advance.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> So, what's this shit all about?


Here.
It was an old session with Dave, himself.


----------



## Forstride (May 6, 2010)

I'm in!  I've never done it before, but I think it'll be fun.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 7, 2010)

I'd like to give it a try too xD.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2010)

me! I've never had a warning! hehehehehe


----------



## azure0wind (May 7, 2010)

me too! im below 20% warn, 10%
count me too!


----------



## tj_cool (May 7, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> me too! im below 20% warn, 10%


He (TrolleyDave) can see that, no need to tell


----------



## azure0wind (May 7, 2010)

oh okay then.


----------



## iPikachu (May 7, 2010)

sign me up again O uO


----------



## Cyan (May 7, 2010)

It's already a long list.
I would like to subscribe this time, Thank you.

(Am I still on your priority list?)


----------



## tj_cool (May 7, 2010)

Everyone up to now is on the list (except Jakob95, who has >20% warn)
You can still sign up till 20 May


----------



## mrfatso (May 7, 2010)

wow, i didnt know that the warning has such an effect, glad i postponed requesting for an increase in my level


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Everyone up to now is on the list (except Jakob95, who has >20% warn)
> You can still sign up till 20 May



Cheers TJ, very much appreciated!


----------



## EpicJungle (May 8, 2010)

Ummm.... Whats KYT?


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Ummm.... Whats KYT?


It's Know Your Temp
Here's a past one if you want to know more about it
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=203432


----------



## tj_cool (May 8, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Ummm.... Whats KYT?


http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Know_Your_Temps


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 9, 2010)

Ooh, Sign me up.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 10, 2010)

love to do tihs again. loved the last one, but havent been on much since then


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 12, 2010)

I'll do it! Always fun to read some of these, might as well give out personal information on the interwebs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heh, but seriously, it seems like fun, count me in!


----------



## Law (May 12, 2010)

fuck I'm late to the party

add my name if there's still room


----------



## Scott-105 (May 12, 2010)

Can I go on pleaseeee?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2010)

Everyone added up to Scott-105.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 12, 2010)

Dave, you know you want to add me to the list


----------



## geoflcl (May 15, 2010)

Too late for geoflcl?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 15, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Everyone added up to Scott-105.



Uh Trollley Dave can you change useurcamera??
That was my previous username.. I now have this..
Thanks!


----------



## tj_cool (May 15, 2010)

Updated

5 Days left to sign up!


----------



## Nottulys (May 15, 2010)

I'll try it...or read the shit at the very least.


----------



## Demonbart (May 15, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## damysteryman (May 15, 2010)

Hmm...

Should I allow myself to be subject to a bombardment of questions about myself?

I'll consider it a form of mind training, to further hone my skill of stopping anyone from getting into my head.
I'm in.

But being who I am, I doubt anyone would get very much (if any at all) information from me though.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 15, 2010)

Sign me up


----------



## Langin (May 15, 2010)

If there is room add me okay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I am in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## EpicJungle (May 19, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## pichon64 (May 19, 2010)

Being the only Uruguayan here, count me in.


----------



## xMekux (May 19, 2010)

Here i in too =p


----------



## Devin (May 19, 2010)

Well, if you insist....I'm in.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

Ok, the sign ups are now officially closed!


----------

